# One More Cast...Avon,NC



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Finally got just the tip section I've been looking for my 14' CPS rod, bought it from Joe Moore in Avon. I also took along a bag of parts from my Akios Scora 80 that locked up a couple of years ago, thought someone might be able to use some parts. While we were talking, Joe hands me a brand new Akios Cobalt reel ( no charge) and tells me how they improved the gears on these reels, I had no intention of receiving a new reel. He is 83 years old and has been around the block, if you are ever in his area, it would be your pleasure to talk with this man. Thanks Joe, you are a stand up guy,...pop.


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Had the pleasure to meet him. Stand up guy. Sent me a part in the mail no charge.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I have purchased several Akios reels from him and he has always been a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

Ditto. Stand up guy for sure.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

TreeClimber said:


> Ditto. Stand up guy for sure.


Same here. He has built reels for me several times. Always on time and exactly what I ordered.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

The Lady Whisperer ... Yeah Joe is the Best


----------

